# Using regular Kreg jig like Kreg HD jig



## Sk1pp3r (Jul 18, 2013)

Is it possible? I currently have the R3 jig. I have one section on a project to connect some 4×4's and don't want to spend $60 on a jig just for that. I was just wondering if anybody has both if they think it would work in a pinch. I know I would have to use the longer 2.5 inch screws and may have to drill the inner holes bigger.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Make a test piece. Take the guide part and clamp it to the edge of a 2×4 or what ever is about the same thickness as your project. My thinking is if you clamp the block up from the bottom of the board at the correct angle, you should be able to drill the hole…if not all the way through, at least part of the way.

Since I haven't done it, I too would be interested to see what you come up with.
Good luck.


----------



## Sk1pp3r (Jul 18, 2013)

Does anybody have an hd jig that they can measure the angle of the drill bit on, and the distances they are from the end?


----------

